# Ahhhh!!!!!!!! California!!!!



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Sorry, this is just a vent, but since a lot of you whine about California, I hoped you could somewhat sympathize or agree with me on how UNFAIR and STUPID California is.

So, we are a Marine Corps family...aka: we aren't made of money, and everybody knows that. I bought a GMC Sierra crew cab last September and thoroughly enjoy it! It hasn't given me a single problem, except for the fact that...I don't have plates. First off, California registered my truck as a commercial vehicle. Now, although a LOT of hard work goes into being a stay-at-home mom and Marine wife, I don't think I rate a commercial vehicle. They sent my commercial registration, but no plates. Probably because they realized their mistake before spending money on plates...go figure. We tried re-registering it, and they just kept sending us in circles. So we decided to take the next logical step-registering it back home in good old North Dakota. And North Dakota needs a copy of valid registration. Great. We tell them "It's never been properly registered" and explained our situation. Now, after speaking with California DMV, they admit that no, they never sent our registration even though we paid for it. So then North Dakota DMV says "Okay, have them send proof of your attempt at registration, or a letter explaining they never sent it." We call California DMV, and guess what..."Okay, you need to send this form and a check for $18." I respond with "EXCUSE ME?!" They repeat themselves clear as day. "So I need to send in this form, and send you $18 for a piece of paper stating that Cali DMV never sent my registration that I paid for." Cali DMV, "Yes, that is correct." WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE?!!!!!!!! :eyeroll: On another note...only two months until I get out of this insane state.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like they are just running a business and making money. :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You don't have to be an idiot to work for the state of California, but it may put you at the top of the list. A fellow I worked with for years moved to North Dakota from Hawaii. He told me that they had to register all firearms. After arguing with them about a single shot muzzle loading pistol he brought it in. After looking it over sure enough they registered it as an automatic. He tried to reason with them, but they said well it isn't a revolver so it has to be automatic. :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What the hell am I doing in college then?


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> You don't have to be an idiot to work for the state of California, but it may put you at the top of the list. A fellow I worked with for years moved to North Dakota from Hawaii. He told me that they had to register all firearms. After arguing with them about a single shot muzzle loading pistol he brought it in. After looking it over sure enough they registered it as an automatic. He tried to reason with them, but they said well it isn't a revolver so it has to be automatic. :eyeroll:


Automatic?! What?? I would have lost my mind if that happened to me!!!


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

I definitely won't apologize for random act of stupidity in CA. Heaven knows that (like others) the state is on it's financial butt so they're looking for revenue where they can find it. Strong public employee unions have a strangle hold on state finances and politicians do not have the courage to stand up to them. Plus some state workers with weak unions have their hours/wages cut back so I'm sure they have a crappy attitude. CA DMV offices are now open just 4 days/week. I must be lucky to have lived in CA since the 60's with no DMV issues, however, I've always done my DMV transaction through AAA, so that might be the reason. I do have heartburn from having to pay CA state income tax on income from another state, but I suspect other states have similar rules. Still, any state that sends Nancy Pelosi, Henry Waxman, and Maxine Waters to congress has it's head in a wrong place.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

These states don't have no personal income tax: Alaska, Florida, Nevada, South Dakota, Texas, Washington and Wyoming. :beer:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

We have AAA, and have done some registration stuff with them with other vehicles, but since this was originally started through Weseloh Chevrolet, I don't know if we could have gone the AAA route or just with the state. I just can't wait to finally get NoDak plates on the truck. I currently have completely faded Weseloh plates which make it apparent to the sentries that I've had it awhile, and I'm going to get my fifth temp pass for base tomorrow-they aren't too pleased, but somewhat understand the Cali DMV issues.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> ...this was originally started through Weseloh Chevrolet


Ah so! That definitely explains a lot. I hope Weseloh at least gave you a good deal on the truck, 'cause it looks like the put it to ya on the paperwork.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

What really sucks is they are moving to the Black Hills in SD like crazy.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

jpallen14 said:


> What really sucks is they are moving to the Black Hills in SD like crazy.


The wife is a Rapid native. Is it okay to come back? :lol:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I thought this was a good analogy of what they are putting you through. oke:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

API said:


> Nodak_Norsk said:
> 
> 
> > ...this was originally started through Weseloh Chevrolet
> ...


I bought a 2006 GMC Sierra Crew Cab in excellent condition, under GM Certified Used Car Warranty for $13,500. Not too shabby.

I got it in September, and my 2007 Ford Escape Hybrid LE that I traded towards it, is STILL sitting in Weseloh's lot...haha Suckers.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

ShineRunner said:


> I thought this was a good analogy of what they are putting you through. oke:


haha Thaaaaaanks. Still waiting on that $18 piece of paper...

and WOW....I know I've been living in California too long, when I initially typed "jajaja" instead of "haha". eek!!!!


----------

